# Back from the beach



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

A big California Hello to one and all,

Well the new Outback is just back from the shakedown trip 4 days and 3 nights at the beach in Ventura. The weather was perfect, warm in the days and cool at night.

The Outback was a joy to camp with. We had 4 adults and three kids with plenty of room for us all. We tried out all of the systems and everything worked perfectly. The wife got a little tired of all the cooking for the tribe even if i did help out a little with the BBQ.

All in all it was a great trip and we are feeling a lot better about our decision to purchase this particular trailer. We frequently camp with a group of friends. On this trip there were 9 families. One of the group recently purchased a Frontier with a similar floorplan to the Outback 28RS-S. This, of course led to a week-end long conversation of comparing the two campers. At the end of the day, we both liked and disliked someting about each of the trailers. However, in the final analysis the Outback won out as a better overall unit.

Happy Camping sunny

Tom


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

Tom,

Glad to hear that the shakedown was a success. Sounds like a winner. When's your friend going to trade that Frontier in on an Outback?
















Happy camping,

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Did someone say....BEACH!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I can see that we have a California Outbacker's splinter group! So what's your favorite, the beach or the mountians? Mine is the beach. The beach is a 135 mile drive from Central California so you guys in So Cal have it made!

This last weekend we took the Outback to Millerton Lake State Recreation Area and discovered a nice campground just 35 miles from home. But the beach rules! And it has to be the ocean!

Anyway, the Outback (21RS) was a big hit at the campground. It seemed like everyone who walked by would say "Hey, nice trailer". At one point a group who had a real nice Keystone Sierra fiver came over and said they wanted a tour of it. So much for privacy!

Our youngest daughter (16) came with us and at one point told us that she had forgotten how much fun it was to go camping with you guys!


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

There seems to be a sudden influx of California Outbackers. It's probably to late to do it this year but maybe next year we can all book reservations early and have a get together some where!! I live about 10 miles south of disneyland so it's close to camp in the desert, the beach, and the mountains. I like all of them about equally. I'm going to Dorst Creek in Sequoia National Park at the end of July and I'm also going to San Clemente State Park in the middle of August. I also love camping in the local deserts where we ride motorcycles, catch lizards, shoot rockets, and look through my brothers 10" telescope. I used to go to Millerton Lake a lot. It's a beautiful lake but they don't allow inflatable towables so we go to the Colorado River but my favorate boating venue is Lake Powell, and I also go to Lake Shasta and Lake Mead but of course I can't take my Outback when I tow my boat.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW a California Outback trip, sounds like a great idea.

We live in the San Fernando Valley, about one hour North of Disneyland, and like to camp along the Central Coast. Last summer we camped for most of July in Northern California. We stayed at the KOA in Petaluma and then a private campground in Willits, that is on the property that was once the home of Seabiscuit. From the two bases camps we toured from San Francisco to the Redwoods and had a wonderful trip.

Our plan for this summer is a trip to Arizona and a trip to California's gold country.

Happy Camping to all. sunny

p.s. I have not been to Millerton Lake since I sold the ski boat back in 1970 something, but I remember it being a good place to go.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I feel a So-California RALLY coming on







Nice to see others in the area finding their way here, and hopefully we'll all meet up somewhere. I live in Cerritos and am not far from you both.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Not to change the thread on this post. But just wanted to let those of you from CA know I'm thinking about you. Just heard on the news that gas will be close to $3.00 gallon in CA by the weekend. We are at $1.95 in Indiana and I thought that was high. But now I'm feeling a little on the thankful side. Hope you all still get to enjoy the trips you have planned.

Have a great summer! sunny


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

California it is...despite the gas prices. I think those high prices show just how dedicated we are to our pursuit of Outbacking.

Millerton Lake is about 20 miles from us here in Clovis. My wife & girls are beach nuts as well. Headed to Pismo on Memorial Day for the inaugural Outback experience. (beside the front yard)

How about OutbackCA.com? Has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

We're heading to California gold country for some camping followed by a week in Pismo. California rally sounds great to me too!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Bob,

We are in the planning stages of a trip to the Gold Country in mid July, any campground tips would be appreciated. We like the full hookups type of place.

Thanks

Tom









ps Where do you like to stay in Pismo? Our favorite is Pismo Coast Village, but is is hard to get in sometimes.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

> Our favorite is Pismo Coast Village, but is is hard to get in sometimes.


You've got that right Tom. We have some friends with some kind of 'membership'' deal there which gives them priority reservations. We will be looking into that, our kids love it there. This Memorial Day we are staying at Sand and Surf a couple miles down in Oceano. Nice park that backs up against the train track that goes through town. One of the best things about PCV is that you can walk into town for dinner, shopping, etc. But hey, you can't be too picky, it's still Pismo.

7 days and counting 'til the maiden voyage.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great and safe trip sunny

Tom


----------

